# naturopathic vs. endo specialist?



## Piflay (Mar 12, 2010)

So I've been going to a physical therapy place that is openly aware of my Graves (one of their EE's has it as well) and recently suggested a naturopathic to help me deal with my Graves and the weight gain. I love the way my PT lady treats me and the other patients and can only have good feelings about the naturopathic. Has anyone else seen someone like this instead of their endo dr?

I'm having the same problem as many on these boards with getting through to my endo with respects to my side effects and how I'm feeling as a whole. If I could drop him I would in a heartbeat and just see a naturopathic.

I know everyone wants lab numbers, I just got my blood taken today and will post those as soon as I can. Needless to say, after reading everyone else's posts, I'm pretty sure my body is turning hypo, even though the last test result appt I had was "looking good, so just keep taking drugs". I'm getting married in July, and really don't want to continue taking drugs that make me feel like a bump on a log, I'm supposed to be happy about everything, not depressed and hopeless.

Also, if anyone is in the Seattle area and has a great Endo that listens, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Piflay said:


> So I've been going to a physical therapy place that is openly aware of my Graves (one of their EE's has it as well) and recently suggested a naturopathic to help me deal with my Graves and the weight gain. I love the way my PT lady treats me and the other patients and can only have good feelings about the naturopathic. Has anyone else seen someone like this instead of their endo dr?
> 
> I'm having the same problem as many on these boards with getting through to my endo with respects to my side effects and how I'm feeling as a whole. If I could drop him I would in a heartbeat and just see a naturopathic.
> 
> ...


Welcome and congrats on your upcoming marriage.

I don't know how to answer you. Are you Graves' or just Hyperthyroid? What med are you on now? Have you considered a permanent solution such as surgery to remove the gland?

Hyperthyroid and Graves' can be life*threatening and the type of intervention you chose must be done carefully.

I certainly have not a single thing against a Naturopath. I certainly would suggest an interview w/ the Naturopath before deciding though.

Let us all know what you decide.


----------

